# Türzuhaltung nach Performance Level e



## Adrian26 (9 Oktober 2012)

Hallo ich als neutechniker habek mal eine Frage,

Um eine Sicherheitstür abzusichern werde ich eine Türzuhaltung installieren 2 kanalig, nun will ich die beiden kanäle in Serie zu dem anzusteuernden Schütz schalten als Schütz sind 2 in Serie geschaltete Siemens Standardschütze vorgesehen.
Meine Frage nun reicht das um performance Level e zu erreichen oder benötige ich redudante Schütze bzw. ein Sicherheitsrelais zwecks Querschlussüberwachung und funktionstest.

Mein vorgänger hatt dies Einkanalig gelöst meines erachtens fatal.

Freue mich schon auf eure Tipps.


----------



## Dont_Panic (10 Oktober 2012)

*Ple*

Wenn PLe, dann auch eine Sterung nach Kategorie 4.


----------



## M-Ott (10 Oktober 2012)

Du musst auf jeden Fall eine Fehlerüberwachung durchführen, wenn Du PLe erreichen willst, ganz so einfach wird das also nix. Ich empfehle Dir, ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät zu verwenden. Den abzuschaltenden Schütz musst Du auf jeden Fall redundant mit Rückführkreis ausführen.
Zudem solltest Du unbedingt auf das PL der Zuhaltung / Verriegelung achten, mit einem einzelnen Betätiger / Riegel kann man (meist) nicht (mehr) auf PLe kommen.


----------



## Dont_Panic (10 Oktober 2012)

Noch ein Nachtrag.. lade dir SISTEMA runter und modelliere damit deine Steuerung. Und, wie M-Ott schon gesagt hat, Redundanz geht bis zum Betätiger im Türschalter. (Da gibt es auch viele Möglichkeiten, am Besten du guckst mal die Kataloge der einschlägigen Hersteller an.
Und überprüfe auch, ob wirklich PLe benötigt wird.
Grüße
Micha


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 Oktober 2012)

Auch eine wichtige Unterscheidung: Muss die Zuhaltung ebenfalls einen Performance level erfüllen? Sprich: Dient die Zuhaltung nur dem Prozess-Schutz, oder auch dem Personen-Schutz? Das kann z.B. der Fall sein wenn ein gefahrbringender Antrieb nach Öffnen der Türe nicht schnell genug abgebremst werden kann.


----------



## Safety (10 Oktober 2012)

Hallo, beschreibe doch mal was Du da machst?
Was für eine Maschine, was willst du mit der Abschaltung erreichen?
Welche Gefährdungen bestehen an der Maschine, gibt es eine Risikobeurteilung?


----------



## Adrian26 (10 Oktober 2012)

Erst mal Danke für die Antworten.

Also bei mir besteht folgende Problematik, die Schutztür soll das betreten eines Kippgerätes verhindern.
Als Motor für den kipper wird ein asynchron Getriebemotor mit bremse verwendet.
Der Bediener muss circa alle 20min die Türe öffnen um Behälter in das kippgerät zu laden.
Villeicht hilft das ja.

Gruß Adrian


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 Oktober 2012)

Da Du auf klare Fragestellungen nicht eingegangen bist befürchte ich, dass Du in diesem Bereich noch ein paar größere Lücken hast.
Lies doch noch einmal die gestellten Fragen und versuche Dich darauf zu beziehen. Wenn die Fragestellung nicht klar ist, frag noch einmal nach. Das dürfte zielführender sein.


----------



## Safety (14 Oktober 2012)

> Hallo ich als neutechniker habek mal eine Frage,
> 
> Um eine Sicherheitstür abzusichern werde ich eine Türzuhaltung installieren 2 kanalig, nun will ich die beiden kanäle in Serie zu dem anzusteuernden Schütz schalten als Schütz sind 2 in Serie geschaltete Siemens Standardschütze vorgesehen.
> Meine Frage nun reicht das um performance Level e zu erreichen oder benötige ich redudante Schütze bzw. ein Sicherheitsrelais zwecks Querschlussüberwachung und funktionstest.
> ...


Hallo,
Du musst aufgrund der Risikobeurteilung ein Sicherheitskonzept erstellen, darin ist dann auch die Funktionale Sicherheit enthalten. Also ohne Risikobeurteilung kann man nichts machen!
Mit einer Schutztür mindert man Risiken in folgender Form:
Abschalten bei öffnen
Wenn offen verhindern des Unerwarteten Wiederanlaufs
Zuhaltung.
Eine Sicherheitsfunktion beginnt am Sensor und endet am Aktor. In Deinem Fall ist die Verriegelungseinrichtung mit Zuhaltung der Sensor und die Schütze sind der Aktor.
Du musst Dir jetzt die Anforderungen für PLe ansehen steht alles in der DIN EN ISO 13849-1.
Bei der Verriegelungseinrichtung mit Zuhaltung musst Du aufpassen, Bauart 2 Schalter erfüllen ohne Fehlerausschluss nur PLc. Hier musst Du die DIN EN 1088 und die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 kennen.
Du benötigst auch einen DC von hoch für PLe wie willst Du dies ohne Sicherheitsrelais erreichen.
Wie Schaltet Ihr die Zuhaltung, ist da ein gefährlicher Nachlauf? Wenn ja dann ist dies eine Sicherheitsfunktion, Anwendung der DIN EN ISO 13855.
Manuelle Rückstellfunktion nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Abschnitt 5.2.2?
Warum ist die Bremse an dem Kipper, ist das zur Risikominderung? Dann benötigt Ihr auch da Werte wie B10d von dieser und die ist dann in einer Sicherheitsfunktion.


----------

